# Stippermesse Bremen 2012



## FangeNichts5 (17. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!

Da das ja nicht mehr allzu lange hin ist war ich mal so frei der Stippermesse wieder nen Thread zu widmen 
http://www.stippermesse.com/

Wer von euch wird denn dieses Jahr wieder mit dabei sein? 

Greetz


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall, die 2011 Messe klappte ja nicht. 
Wenn ich sehe wer alles da ist, lacht das Herz :
http://www.stippermesse.com/12.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

bin natürlich auch vor ort.


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Hallo@all ...dieses Jahr bin ich auch dabei....vielleicht trifft man ja ein paar Leute aus meiner Nähe...was mich sehr freuen würde....natürlich hoffe ich auch auf Messe-Schnäppchen :m

Habe das Gefühl das hier im Raum Münster/Greven echt wenig Fan`s sind die das Hobby "Stippfischen" nachgehen....LEIDER#d

Gruss
Ulli |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Im Raum Bremen gibt es leider oder Gott sei Dank auch nur wenige. Hier akzeptieren die Kollegen zu 99 % für sich nur Aal, Hecht, Zander oder Karpfen als Angelfisch...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Im Raum Bremen gibt es leider oder Gott sei Dank auch nur wenige. Hier akzeptieren die Kollegen zu 99 % für sich nur Aal, Hecht, Zander oder Karpfen als Angelfisch...



Dabei haben wir hier echt viele Brassen im "Klodeckel"-Format und einige Ecken wo man schöne Rotaugen ziehen kann|rolleyes
Und bald beginnt auch wieder die heiße Zeit, dann sitz ich wieder mit der Feederrute am Wasser, aber erstmal auf der Messe wieder Stoff kaufen


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Auch die Raubfisch - und Karpfenfreaks sollten sich das einmal anschauen, ist bestimmt auch interessant für sie. Wo kann man denn sonst 13 m Ruten mit einem Stückpreis von bis zu ca. 3000 Euronen mal in die Hand nehmen und Testen oder hat das ganze Match und Feederrutenprogramm nebst Zubehöhr vor Ort ?
Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder Super werden. Das ist etwas anderes als - sorry - einen Gummifisch ins Wasser werfen und wieder rauszupfen oder ein ganzes Wochenende auf einen Karpfen warten....
http://www.stippermesse.com/7.html


----------



## 1Fisherman (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Ich habe vor zum ersten Mal zur Messe zu gehen und habe da direkt mal eine Frage...
Ich stelle mir gerade ein Heavy-Feeder-Set zusammen und habe eigentlich vor mir Mitte nächsten Monats die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder bei Askari zu holen, da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ja gut bis sehr gut sein soll.
Nun zur Frage: Meint ihr, ich kann auf der Messe eine qualitativ bessere Rute zu einem ähnlichen Preis ergattern oder ist das eher ausgeschlossen?

Petri
Roman


----------



## Carpspezi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

EDIT:

Ich kann doch nicht kommen, wird nichts.

Allen die hinfahren wünsche ich einen schönen Tag auf der Stippermesse


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



1Fisherman schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zum ersten Mal zur Messe zu gehen und habe da direkt mal eine Frage...
> Ich stelle mir gerade ein Heavy-Feeder-Set zusammen und habe eigentlich vor mir Mitte nächsten Monats die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder bei Askari zu holen, da das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ja gut bis sehr gut sein soll.
> Nun zur Frage: Meint ihr, ich kann auf der Messe eine qualitativ bessere Rute zu einem ähnlichen Preis ergattern oder ist das eher ausgeschlossen?
> 
> ...


 
Kaufen, bekommst Du ja z.Zt ab 32,99 Euronen dort, damit kannst Du nichts falsch machen. Du kannst Dir denn ja auf der Messe von anderen Herstellern Ruten anschauen und darauf ein Jahr lang - bis zur nächsten Messe sparen, wenn Du mit der Sänger nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## 1Fisherman (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

@ Knipsel: Dein Post hat schon Hand und Fuß. So werde ich es auch wohl machen...hatte mir eigentlich auch vorgenommen bei ca. 100€ für das Set zu bleiben (Rolle Browning Force Feeder Extreme 760 für 40€ geschossen).
Danke für deine Meinung,
und einen schönen Abend zusammen!

Petri
Roman


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Der Hallenplan für 2012 ist drin, da lacht das Herz |rolleyes|rolleyes....

http://www.stippermesse.com/13.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Weiß jemand, warum SENSAS dieses Jahr nicht vertreten ist?


----------



## 1Fisherman (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Schau dir den Hallenplan mal ganz genau an.


Schöne Vielfalt an Herstellern.Ick freu mir schon (besonders auf den Browning-Stand).


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



1Fisherman schrieb:


> Schöne Vielfalt an Herstellern.Ick freu mir schon (besonders auf den Browning-Stand).



Jop, freu mich auch schon richtig |rolleyes

Letztes Jahr war ja ein großes Highlight für mich das Bob Nudd da war, und der hat sich auch gut Zeit genommen und gerne etwas geschnackt.

Steht denn schon irgendwo was welche Angler dieses Jahr anwesend sein werden?


----------



## snofla (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum SENSAS dieses Jahr nicht vertreten ist?



sind doch laut Ausstellerliste / Hallenplan dort vertreten,


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Jop, freu mich auch schon richtig |rolleyes
> 
> Letztes Jahr war ja ein großes Highlight für mich das Bob Nudd da war, und der hat sich auch gut Zeit genommen und gerne etwas geschnackt.
> 
> Steht denn schon irgendwo was welche Angler dieses Jahr anwesend sein werden?


 
Schau mal Timo die bringen alle ihre Topleute, Teamangler und Repräsetanten mit :

DAV, FAPS, Top Secret, Maver, Drennen, Dynamit Baits, MATRIX, VMC, Cralusso, Nordik, Mikado, Jaxon, Stroft, FTM, Tubertini, Preston, Korum, Sonubaits, Mosella, Michael Schlögl, Colmic, Grebenstein, Browning, Sensas, Rive, Shimano, Hardy, Greys, Chub, Daiwa, Cormoran, CM-Lockstoffe, v.d. Eynde, Perfekt Posen, Milo, Boss, Garbolino, Rameau, Eco-Fishing, Fiume, J.W. Young, Enterprise Tackle, Gardner, Wychwood, Geers, Exner, Timar Mix, Pole Doc, O&W, Zammataro, Timm´s Dobbers, Rutenbau Kneffel, Zebco, Quantum, Mivardi, Match Tackle, v.d. Willik Hardcore Fishing, Verpa, Evezet, Dinsmore, Stonfo, ZIM, Vespe, Supertozzi Posen, Champions Team.

da wird bestimmt jemand für Dich dabei sein ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum SENSAS dieses Jahr nicht vertreten ist?


 

ups glatt übersehn


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Schau mal Timo die bringen alle ihre Topleute, Teamangler und Repräsetanten mit :
> 
> DAV, FAPS, Top Secret, Maver, Drennen, Dynamit Baits, MATRIX, VMC, Cralusso, Nordik, Mikado, Jaxon, Stroft, FTM, Tubertini, Preston, Korum, Sonubaits, Mosella, Michael Schlögl, Colmic, Grebenstein, Browning, Sensas, Rive, Shimano, Hardy, Greys, Chub, Daiwa, Cormoran, CM-Lockstoffe, v.d. Eynde, Perfekt Posen, Milo, Boss, Garbolino, Rameau, Eco-Fishing, Fiume, J.W. Young, Enterprise Tackle, Gardner, Wychwood, Geers, Exner, Timar Mix, Pole Doc, O&W, Zammataro, Timm´s Dobbers, Rutenbau Kneffel, Zebco, Quantum, Mivardi, Match Tackle, v.d. Willik Hardcore Fishing, Verpa, Evezet, Dinsmore, Stonfo, ZIM, Vespe, Supertozzi Posen, Champions Team.
> 
> da wird bestimmt jemand für Dich dabei sein ...



Hast wohl Recht|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Messe wächst weiter! ich habe gerade erfahren, dass - hjg drescher - ist auch dabei ist.


----------



## Tricast (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Hallo Rainer, Deine Freunde haben auch schon mobil gemacht.

Guckst Du hier http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/data/affiche_stippermesse2012.pdf  :vik:

Wir kommen aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## m-spec (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Die 11´te Auflage und von Anfang an dabei gewesen :vik:


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, Deine Freunde haben auch schon mobil gemacht.
> 
> Guckst Du hier http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/data/affiche_stippermesse2012.pdf :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Aber hallo, muss man wirklich staunen. So langsam wird die Bremer Messe international - mal sehen wann die Franzosen und Engländer als Besucher "einschlagen" ? 
Ist "Sir" Bobby N. dieses jahr wieder da ? Würde mich freuen, ihn wieder einmal zutreffen.


----------



## Tricast (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Hallo Rainer, es sollen ein paar Teamangler von Nash auf auf die Stippermesse kommen um sich mal umzusehen. Wir hatten ja auch Nash eingeladen, die wollen aber wohl erst einmal schauen. Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brassenwilli (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Aber hallo, muss man wirklich staunen. So langsam wird die Bremer Messe international - mal sehen wann die Franzosen und Engländer als Besucher "einschlagen" ?
> Ist "Sir" Bobby N. dieses jahr wieder da ? Würde mich freuen, ihn wieder einmal zutreffen.



Lass das "SIR" einfach mal weg weil er, wie er immer wieder sagt, nur M.B.E. (Member of Britsh Empire) ist.
Bob Nudd wird am 04.03.2012 ab ca. 11.30 Uhr auf dem BROWNING-Stand anwesend sein so ist es zumindest geplant.


----------



## Tricast (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Da freue ich mich doch besonders auf Sir Bob Nudd - wie Tommy Pickering letztes Jahr sagte: Er ist Sir Bob Nudd.
Aber für Die Tweedfraktion: Es kommen auch Bernd Steffen und Roland Fiedler von der SHG Dortmund. Hardy&Greys hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen die Beiden wieder mit nach Bremen zu bringen. Also Knispel, es gibt wieder viel zu erzählen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Tricast schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich doch besonders auf Sir Bob Nudd - wie Tommy Pickering letztes Jahr sagte: Er ist Sir Bob Nudd.
> Aber für Die Tweedfraktion: Es kommen auch Bernd Steffen und Roland Fiedler von der SHG Dortmund. Hardy&Greys hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen die Beiden wieder mit nach Bremen zu bringen. Also Knispel, es gibt wieder viel zu erzählen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Jupp ----#6|bla:

und das tollste Heinzi - am 4.3. werde ich endlich stolzer Besitzer einer 
J W Young "Ray Walton Rolling Pin" sein, eines der seltenen Exemplare der Wende - Centre Pins, 
Andy Bruners bringt mir eine mit :vik:. 
Freue mich - letztes Mal die Floatrute von Hardy, dieses Jahr diese besondere Pin dazu ....:k

Timo und Gründler, treffe ich Euch auf der Messe ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Timo und Gründler, treffe ich Euch auf der Messe ?



Mich auf jeden Fall!!#6Meinetwegen können wir 3 gerne uns irgendwo treffen, würde mich freuen.

Ich denke ich werde dieses mal mit dem Zug hinfahren, ist mir jetzt schon ein Rätsel wie ich das Gerödel aufm Rückweg nach Hause bekommen soll|kopfkrat


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

|wavey:

Würde die Messe auch gerne besuchen, aber bei den Spritpreisen alleine mit dem Auto, da kann ich hier daheim schon ne Menge Kleinkram kaufen ....
Deshalb die Frage : Reist jemand eventuell aus Richtung Frankfurt  über die A3 an und hat noch Platz im Auto ? Kostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Tricast (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Frage doch mal in den anderen Foren nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit, wie zb. www.stippforum.de oder www.matchangler.de
Dort findest Du bestimmt einige die aus der Gegend Frankfurt kommen und fahren.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Timo und Gründler, treffe ich Euch auf der Messe ?


 
Moin

Da mich die tage und heute morgen auch schon andere aus der tieferen Szene angefunkt haben,und auch 2 "Anfänger" die neu sind in unserer truppe eine tiefere beratung wollen in Sachen Kiepe und co.
Werde ich mich breitschlagen lassen und wohl doch kommen,obwohl ich eigentlich aussetzen wollte.

Knispel ich such dich dann auf,ansonsten schreib ich dir per Pn,ab wann ich an einem gewissen Stand/Anbieter da sein werde.

Wetter soll auch gut werden um +10 bis +15grad.

|wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Man sieht sich morgen!! |supergri #h


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Timo,
Wann "schägst" Du da ungefähr ein?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Knispel schrieb:


> Timo,
> Wann "schägst" Du da ungefähr ein?



Ich werde wohl gleich zum Anfang dort sein, also ab ca. 9 Uhr


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

So, bin denn von der Messe wieder zu Hause. War sehr erfrischend. Viele Bekannte wiedergetroffen und ein tolles längeres und anregendes Gespräch mit Wolfgang Kalweit von den Classy catchers geführt. Endlich auch einmal unseren Timo = FangeNichts5 kennengelernt.
Habe mir auch ein neues "Spielzeug" gegönnt :
J.W. Young B.J. Super Lighweight Centrepin Reel 4" x 0,75" :k
Dank an Diana und Andy Bruners, dass ihr sie mitgebracht habt ....

*Meinen besonderen Dank aber gilt wieder Susanne und Heinz, die diese tolle Messe möglich gemacht haben . #h#h*


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Jap, war heute echt ne schöne Messe! #6 Und war auch nett dich kennenzulernen Rainer, beim nächsten Treffen schnacken wir dann mal ne größere Runde!

Ich habe mich hauptsächlich mit Futter zum antesten eingedeckt sowie etwas Zubehör zum Fischen mit dem Method-Feeder, und ein paar Futterkörbe hab ich auch eingepackt, und nu hab ich kein geld mehr...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

was habt Ihr Euch denn alles so in Bremen gekauft??

Ich habe mir die neue Schleuder von Marver, futterkörbe, Dips von CM und eine Grundausstattung zum Method-feedern gekauft.

fand die Messe, wie jedes Jahr = SUPER


----------



## Tricast (6. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Wer war denn hier aus dem Forum in Bremen auf der Stippermesse????

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

ich....


----------



## Tricast (10. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

*Werner Momsen auf der Anglermesse*

 													 							 																Stippermesse einmal anders. Für alle die es  interressiert heute ab 18:45 Uhr auf NDR die Sendung DAS! mit Werner  Momsen auf der Anglermesse.

Wir sind schon ganz gespannt wie der Bericht geworden ist.

Grüße von

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Tricast (12. März 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Unter http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/das/videos/momsen225.html könnt Ihr ja mal sehen was Werner so auf der Stippermesse erlebt hat. 

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Habe gerade gesehen das die neue Messeseite für 2013 im Net steht, auch der Hallenplan ist fertig. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da, spekulier mit einer neuen Stippe - mal sehen.
http://www.stippermesse.com/
da könnt ihr euer Weihnachts/Geschenk/geld denn gleich wieder umtauschen und der Wirtschaft zuführen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Ich weiss ja nicht ob sich das lohnt für mich? sind fast 350 km zu fahren und dann nur um mal zu schauen, von kaufen will ich garnicht reden . Sind die Preise da denn wirkloich sop günstig wie manche hier behaupten . In einigen internetvideos hab ich da zahlen gesehen bei denen es mir echt auf den Magen schlägt. Versteht mich nicht falsch aber bei unter 1000 netto im Monat überlegt man sich das zweimal ob man da hinfährt . Ich würde mir die Messe gern mal anschauen aber allein ist doch auch ein wenig Doof ausserdem gilt geteilter Sprit ist auch nur halb so teuer. Wenn jemand aus der ecke um Brandenburg/Havel bereit erklären würde mich mit zu nehmen , oder bei mir mit einsteigen würde , dann würde ich fahren. in meinem Verein will ja keiner.


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

So günstig isses nu auch wieder nicht 
Ich war jetzt 5 oder 6 mal da, und bei den letzten 3 Besuchen gabs nichts außer einer Bratwurst (die ist wirklich gut :q) und ein Kaffee. 
Wenn man natürlich mal eine Rute in die Hand nehmen möchte  hat man den Vorteil, daß dort das neueste Programm vorhanden ist.
Bei Futter-Großgebinden kann man auch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.
Damals gab es auch mal 10er Beutel Futterkörbe für 6 Doppelmark #h


----------



## Tricast (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*

Ob es sich lohnt die Stippermesse zu besuchen muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Allerdings sind jedes Jahr Besucher aus Schweden, Dänemark, Holland und Österreich auf der Stippermesse. Natürlich auch aus *ganz* Deutschland.

Die Stippermesse ist Europas größte Messe für das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln oder wie die Engländer sagen würden: Match and Coarse Fishing.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stippermesse Bremen 2012*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt die Stippermesse zu besuchen muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Allerdings sind jedes Jahr Besucher aus Schweden, Dänemark, Holland und Österreich auf der Stippermesse. Natürlich auch aus *ganz* Deutschland.
> 
> Die Stippermesse ist Europas größte Messe für das spezialisierte Friedfischangeln oder wie die Engländer sagen würden: Match and Coarse Fishing.
> 
> ...



Ach Heinz, es gibt halt Sportfreunde, für die taugt eine Messe nichts wenn man dort keine Z12 für 99,99 Euronen bekommt. Kostet sie denn 1100 Euro ist das wahnsinnig überteuert ...#h


----------

